# SR 11-27 cassette



## goud (Jul 30, 2007)

I really want to get to this range.. If I have a 12-27 and a 11-25 is there anything to keep me from creating my own 11-27? Any comments on this?
Thanks,
'Doug


----------



## goud (Jul 30, 2007)

no comments? is this feasible, what are the issues, how is your day going?


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't think there will be a problem doing this. I have done the same with different gear ratios but still changing the top gear as you want to do. The 11 gear is separate and if it fits, it should not be a problem. Isn't the 11 tooth the lockring? As long as the diameter and threads are the same


goud said:


> I really want to get to this range.. If I have a 12-27 and a 11-25 is there anything to keep me from creating my own 11-27? Any comments on this?
> Thanks,
> 'Doug


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

problem is, you will loose a very useful cog for one cog you will use seldom.

I wouldn't want to loose any of the single cogs ( 12, 13 , 14, 15 or 16 )


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a 11,12, 13, 14, 15, [16, 17, 18], [19, 21,23]
and a
12, 13, 14, 15, 16, [17, 19, 21], [23, 25, 27]. The [ ] are on their own carriers.
You could take the 11-15 cogs of your 11-25 cassette and add them to the two larger carriers of your 12-27 cassette. 
That would give you a 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, [17, 19, 21], [23, 25, 27]...right? Unless I'm missing something, you would lose the 16 tooth cog.
Give it a try....

I can understand your desire, the 11-28 cassette on my 'sram' bike is a nice range. And a 11-27 on a campy bike would come in handy.


----------



## goud (Jul 30, 2007)

eekase said:


> I have a 11,12, 13, 14, 15, [16, 17, 18], [19, 21,23]
> and a
> 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, [17, 19, 21], [23, 25, 27]. The [ ] are on their own carriers.
> You could take the 11-15 cogs of your 11-25 cassette and add them to the two larger carriers of your 12-27 cassette.
> ...


Saw your sig, I have a 695SR, love the bike.
Thanks for the feedback. I am running a 12-27 with a 34-50 and am spinning out on the top end so I am hoping the 11 gives me just enough more top end.
Thanks


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

goud said:


> Saw your sig, I have a 695SR, love the bike.
> Thanks for the feedback. I am running a 12-27 with a 34-50 and am spinning out on the top end so I am hoping the 11 gives me just enough more top end.
> Thanks


I am building up the 695 now (campy rec 11). I should be on it @ the end of this month...can't wait. 
I have 50/34 rings I'm putting on it. So I'm thinking of using my 11-23 cassette or maybe get a 11-25.


----------



## goud (Jul 30, 2007)

eekase said:


> I am building up the 695 now (campy rec 11). I should be on it @ the end of this month...can't wait.
> I have 50/34 rings I'm putting on it. So I'm thinking of using my 11-23 cassette or maybe get a 11-25.


Just a bit of advice, the original 695's has issues with Campy and I had a lot of problems, I got the revised (STRENGTHENED) from derailleur hanger put on and went with LOOK rings and its as smooth as silk, best shifting bike I ever owned, but prior to that it was a pain in the butt! Go with LOOK fron rings!


----------



## goud (Jul 30, 2007)

eekase said:


> I am building up the 695 now (campy rec 11). I should be on it @ the end of this month...can't wait.
> I have 50/34 rings I'm putting on it. So I'm thinking of using my 11-23 cassette or maybe get a 11-25.


not sure if you follow LOOK on facebook but they just posted this;
We just finished the build on Greg LeMond's personal 25th Anniversary 695. Its number 23 out of 695, as Greg himself requested. Full Campagnolo Record 11, with spec Lightweight Special Edition wheels.

Interesting that its a Campy build...


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

goud said:


> not sure if you follow LOOK on facebook but they just posted this;
> We just finished the build on Greg LeMond's personal 25th Anniversary 695. Its number 23 out of 695, as Greg himself requested. Full Campagnolo Record 11, with spec Lightweight Special Edition wheels.
> 
> Interesting that its a Campy build...


That sounds awesome.

It's too bad that Cofidis is no longer rocking Campa stuff ... fewer and fewer top-level teams riding Campa.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

goud said:


> Just a bit of advice, the original 695's has issues with Campy and I had a lot of problems, I got the revised (STRENGTHENED) from derailleur hanger put on and went with LOOK rings and its as smooth as silk, best shifting bike I ever owned, but prior to that it was a pain in the butt! Go with LOOK fron rings!


Yep...got the LOOK rings...installed them today, man they are light! Also while the bike was bare, put a coat of wax on it to shine it up.:thumbsup:




goud said:


> not sure if you follow LOOK on facebook but they just posted this;
> We just finished the build on Greg LeMond's personal 25th Anniversary 695. Its number 23 out of 695, as Greg himself requested. Full Campagnolo Record 11, with spec Lightweight Special Edition wheels.
> 
> Interesting that its a Campy build...


^^^...& like orange j said, too bad not more teams using campy, but the big $ teams can get from sponsors plays quite a role. All part of the game.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Actually, I think that's quite true. I think that you want to keep the 12. I can't see the average cyclist "needing" the 11 very often. As I recall now, the only reason I did it was because of frame interference. it was hat or start filing on the frame. Didn't feel like doing that. When I had the 12 on there, the only time I messed it was going down hill under acceleration. It was not something I did very often anyway.


Salsa_Lover said:


> problem is, *you will loose a very useful cog* for one cog you will use seldom.
> 
> I wouldn't want to loose any of the single cogs ( 12, 13 , 14, 15 or 16 )


----------



## goud (Jul 30, 2007)

*Major issue!!!!*

Ok I started to make this swap and ran into a big issue.
The 12-27 and current campy hub body and spline (part that the cassettes slide over has a 4 slot grooving to lock the cassette rings to the spline. The new 11-25's cassette is totally different, it has a 8 slot design. Can someone tell me what is up with this, seems like a design change. Am I running an old campy hub design?


I need all the details I can find, do I need a pre 2010 campy 11sp 11-25 cassette or something??

Also I am getting ready to have my wheel hubs rebuilt, if I am running an old design should I get the hub changed out for the latest design?

Picture below























eekase said:


> I have a 11,12, 13, 14, 15, [16, 17, 18], [19, 21,23]
> and a
> 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, [17, 19, 21], [23, 25, 27]. The [ ] are on their own carriers.
> You could take the 11-15 cogs of your 11-25 cassette and add them to the two larger carriers of your 12-27 cassette.
> ...


----------



## goud (Jul 30, 2007)

CIMG2838 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Try the above linbk for the picture





goud said:


> Ok I started to make this swap and ran into a big issue.
> The 12-27 and current campy hub body and spline (part that the cassettes slide over has a 4 slot grooving to lock the cassette rings to the spline. The new 11-25's cassette is totally different, it has a 8 slot design. Can someone tell me what is up with this, seems like a design change. Am I running an old campy hub design?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## goud (Jul 30, 2007)

So it gets more interesting. The new 11-25, with the exception of the 11, has the same 4 slot splining as my 12-27. The new 8 slot 11 will fit on top of the remainder of the 12-27 (with the 12 removed) and appears to actualy mate with the splines and lock in but not slide over. The locking ring from the 12-27 will not engage with the hub body as the new 11 sits up on the spline where the old 12 sat down on the spline.

However the location of the actual cog teeth appears to be the same. I think gear alignment will be fine but I have to use the new locking ring from the 11-25 to lock the new 11 on the old 12-27.

This is going to take some test riding and setup.

Also I have to decide where I take the tooth hit, A campy 11 speed has the top 3 cogs locked in a unit and the next 3 cogs locked in a unit with the remaining 5 cogs loose. instead of keeping all the cogs from the 12-27 and swapping out the 12 for an 11 I could keep the first 5 from the 11-25, the next 3 locked cogs from the 11-25 and only use the top 3 locked gears from the 12-27. This addresses some of the concerns expressed above with loosing a much used cog, after all my top biggest three cogs will only be used in hill climbing anyway? Thoughts?


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes....you'll need to use your 11 tooth cog & 12 tooth cog from your 11-25 cassette together....along with the lock ring from the 11-25 cassette. 

So, if I'm reading this right, you'll have:
11, 12, 13, 14, 15, [ 16, 17, 19], [23, 25, 27]
You'll have a big jump from 19 to 23. But if it doesn't feel right, you can put in the [17, 19, 21] and have smaller jumps from 15 to 17 and 21 to 23.

As I have been reading this thread, I've been swaping/messing around with my cassettes to see how it might work.

Also, I wonder if Miche or Token make any campy compatiabe cassettes with the 11-27 desired?


----------



## goud (Jul 30, 2007)

eekase said:


> Yes....you'll need to use your 11 tooth cog & 12 tooth cog from your 11-25 cassette together....along with the lock ring from the 11-25 cassette.
> 
> So, if I'm reading this right, you'll have:
> 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, [ 16, 17, 19], [23, 25, 27]
> ...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

If you need a 27, how much do you really need a 11? It would be nice if they made this since you can spread out the change, but I'll live without it.


----------



## goud (Jul 30, 2007)

spade2you said:


> If you need a 27, how much do you really need a 11? It would be nice if they made this since you can spread out the change, but I'll live without it.


I ride in Indiana, my club rides are flat and fast, hence the 11. The southern part of the state is hilly and I go south into Ky and TN, hence the 27. Since I have the two full cassettes I could just swap but I guess I am lazy....would rather have everything I need on board.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

goud said:


> I ride in Indiana, my club rides are flat and fast, hence the 11. The southern part of the state is hilly and I go south into Ky and TN, hence the 27. Since I have the two full cassettes I could just swap but I guess I am lazy....would rather have everything I need on board.


If you're really using your 11 and crushing it, you probably wouldn't need a 27 to climb. Hell, I barely use my 11 on my TT bike on my usual routes.


----------



## goud (Jul 30, 2007)

spade2you said:


> If you're really using your 11 and crushing it, you probably wouldn't need a 27 to climb. Hell, I barely use my 11 on my TT bike on my usual routes.


Big legs, lots of strength, good sprinter,(at least for a 100 yards...) however the rest of me is big too....LOL

Did I mention that I am using a compact up front?

Hey, I want what I want.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

goud said:


> I ride in Indiana, my club rides are flat and fast, hence the 11. The southern part of the state is hilly and I go south into Ky and TN, hence the 27. Since I have the two full cassettes I could just swap but I guess I am lazy....would rather have everything I need on board.


I ride in Indiana too
But I'm up in Bloomington.....did ride down to Lake Monroe today:thumbsup:
The route has hills & flats, so used my 12-27 today, with standard 53/39 up front.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

eekase said:


> I ride in Indiana too
> But I'm up in Bloomington.....did ride down to Lake Monroe today:thumbsup:
> The route has hills & flats, so used my 12-27 today, with standard 53/39 up front.


That's more like it :thumbsup:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> That's more like it :thumbsup:


You're still clinging to the standard vs. compact debate?! If you spent half the effort training and racing, you might be able to do something with it.

No, I don't discuss my results with non-racers, and yes I had a win last year. 

As for a 34x27, if you need a 27 to climb you're not going to be at the sprint to need a 11.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

There's another reason that an 11 up cassette is better when using a compact. It allows you to use the 34 with the 13 without the chain catching the inside of the outer chainring. With a 12 up cassette this isn't possible and the ratio that 34x14 gives is too low.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

spade2you said:


> You're still clinging to the standard vs. compact debate?! If you spent half the effort training and racing, you might be able to do something with it.
> 
> No, I don't discuss my results with non-racers, and yes I had a win last year.
> 
> As for a 34x27, if you need a 27 to climb you're not going to be at the sprint to need a 11.


hey man,calm down, take a ( standard ) chill pill


----------



## goud (Jul 30, 2007)

*Update*

I wanted to share my results with the 11-27 cassette.
I have been riding this for about 250miles now and I am very happy with the results. I did go 11,12,13,14,15,(16-17-19)(23-25-27). While the 19-23 appears like a large jump it has not been a problem, smooth shifting and the range difference has not be intrusive.
This setup is perfect for what I wanted.

I did want to point out the the 11 cog is completely different than the 12 as the 12 has the spacer integrated in the metal cog while the 11 is a flat cog with a plastic spacer. This means that the cassette nut (the thingy that screws the cassette onto the hub) is different on the 11 and 12 as a result. So you can't simply pull the 12 off the 12-27 and think you are going to simply screw the new 11 on. Not sure where you might order the cassette nut from a 11-25?

You can order a (23-25-27) separately on the Internet and if you have a 11-25 this would be a part swap for the (21-23-25) and this is exactly what I did.
11-27, 11,12,13,14,15 (16-17-19)(23-25-27)

Final bit of information, and I think this is know by everyone , the reason I list some of the cogs in parentheses is that on the campy 11speed cassette the top3 and then the next 3 are a riveted solid unit, you can not separate the cogs, ie (21-23-25) is a riveted single unit, for stiffness I believe?

Thanks for the input and feedback.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

orange_julius said:


> It's too bad that Cofidis is no longer rocking Campa stuff ... fewer and fewer top-level teams riding Campa.


In 2011, Cofidis was a Pro-Continental team. They were not a UCI Pro team. 

For 2012, Campagnolo is sponsoring...

UCI Pro:
Lotto-Belisol (Record EPS, Ridley)
Movistar Team (Record EPS, Pinarello)
Lampre ISD (Record EPS + Record, Wilier)

Pro-Continental:
Team Europcar (Super Record, Colnago)
Colnago-CSF Inox (Super Record, Colnago)

As I read somewhere, Lampre is split because Wilier doesn't have a frame (yet) with internal cabling. Their top 2 riders will get custom frames that will accomodate internal cabling. When the rest of the team will get similar frames is unclear.


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

*29 with SR?*

I just built up a new rig and went with SR. Anyone running the 12 - 29 with the SR rear derailleur? I knew on Record 10, you had to run the longer cage derailleur. Is that not the case with SR 11?

Same boat as some of the other posters. I need the 11 - 25 for the club rides (aka the Tues/Thurs Night World Championships), but for the really long weekend rides with serious climbing, I need the pie plate in back.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

newridr said:


> Anyone running the 12 - 29 with the SR rear derailleur?


Doesn't your SR rear derailleur have a "12-29" sticker on it? Both of my 11 speed rear derailleurs (Record and Chorus) have it. AFAIR all 11 speed rear derailleurs can handle that range.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

newridr said:


> I just built up a new rig and went with SR. Anyone running the 12 - 29 with the SR rear derailleur? I knew on Record 10, you had to run the longer cage derailleur. Is that not the case with SR 11?
> 
> Same boat as some of the other posters. I need the 11 - 25 for the club rides (aka the Tues/Thurs Night World Championships), but for the really long weekend rides with serious climbing, I need the pie plate in back.


I run a 12-29 compact with SR11. No problems at all. Comes in handy for my old legs and 12% plus grades. The 50-12 is spun out 36 mph and after that I just tuck


----------

